# Black printing issue DTG M2



## Adnan88 (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi. 
 I have a problem with my DTG M2 printer, with DX5 Epson head.
The  problem is with black color, in the begin of some  black  print color  is blue, then become a normal (black). We clean dumpers, head, also  change a ink.   
Here is photo with problem. 

 Please give me some advice.
 Thanks.


----------

